# All the Rib Pics From my Cook Today



## Greg Rempe (Apr 16, 2005)

Here are the starting pics...got some new batts for the camera!  

Guava Wood and Kingsford Ready




Spares




Bobbi and the Spares




Fatz PigPowder rubbed with a little Woshti Sauce




More to Follow


----------



## Greg Rempe (Apr 16, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> would it kill you to take a few pics?



OK THEN!!!

GURU EYELET Screw-up no holding regular therm   






Her Majesty (WSM)




The *ESSENTIAL *tools for the job




More to Follow :grin:


----------



## Greg Rempe (Apr 16, 2005)

*Ribs in Foil*




*Rib 1*



*
Rib 2*




*Rib 3*




*Rib 4*




*Back on for 30 minuets to firm up a bit*




*Glazed w/ Stubbs Original and ready to Slice*





*Sliced and ready to eat!*




*Final pic before consumption* =P~


----------



## Greg Rempe (Apr 16, 2005)

Yep, 3-2-1...except for the "ONE" part I did 1/2 hr...last time they were a little stiff for my taste...this time they were great!! =P~


----------



## Finney (Apr 16, 2005)

Good looking ribs, Rempeman


----------



## Griff (Apr 16, 2005)

Greg

Thanks for posting a well illustrated cook from start to finish. The ribs looked great. Mmmm ribs.

Griff


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 17, 2005)

Yabba dabba do!

Thanks for the pics.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 17, 2005)

Greg,
        Ribs look great!  Good job.  I see you have the Weber 9815 thermometer on the top grate, gotta question for you about them.  How often do you calibrate them?  I had three of those, and all three of them calibrated when I bought them just fine.  After 2 or 3 cooks 2 of them were 10+ degrees off, either low or high and eventually the third went bad as well.  Maybe I got a bad batch, just keep an eye on them.


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2005)

I'm interested in this too.......


----------



## Greg Rempe (Apr 17, 2005)

I will have to re-check in water...never thought of it before!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 17, 2005)

Great job on the ribs Greg. Great pics also!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 18, 2005)

well since the trimmings get done first, they make a nice little snack for the pitmaster while the others are watching tv.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 18, 2005)

Glenn, 
       I always trim my spares, other than presentation there isn't any real reason to do so!  Except for munchies!  :razz:


----------



## Greg Rempe (Apr 18, 2005)

The ones in the pictures above already came trimmed from Giant Eagle...they were in a crovac package like you'd get at Sam's or BJ'S...2.8 lbs per rack!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 18, 2005)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> The ones in the pictures above already came trimmed from Giant Eagle...they were in a crovac package like you'd get at Sam's or BJ'S...2.8 lbs per rack!



Oh, those  [-( , cheater!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 18, 2005)

I trim mine all the time. I then filet the trimmings and rub them down and throw them on the grill. 3 minutes per side and you have one hell of a lunch!


----------

